# Second Cup



## Pano (Oct 16, 2012)

Good news for SCU and a good jump in the stock. 
I'm tempted to buy a small position. Anyone else looking into this? It might do well once they begin with their new stores. 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/cannabis-second-cup-1.4615943

Pano


----------

